# RMT to PVC Change Over Question



## JohnnyBuilt (Feb 18, 2021)

Working on job in central NJ. Current setup into service is as follows: 2" RMT mast through roof with older 4/0 AL coming down into 200 amp rated meter pan. Wire size drops to what appears to be 2 GA copper coming out bottom of meter pan and entering 1 1/4" RMT down and into basement and into service panel. This panel is setup for 100 amp. 
Now i am installing Square D 200 amp Homeline panel and plan on feeding 3 runs of 2/0 copper out and into the meter pan. My question is can I pull out the 1 1/4" RMT and use 2" PVC to feed these lines through? And if so do i need to run a seperate ground wire from the meter pan and into the grounding bus in the panel and will the 4 gauge wire from the panel bus to the 2 ground rods outside suffice. I have never came across this set-up and curious as to the specifics. 
The reason i plan on using the PVC is because I already have the material and do not have the nipple runs for RMT.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Saw your post that got closed down at mikeholt. It will be closed here soon as well. BTW, what the heck is RMT. Rigid Metallic Tubing, lol. There is a lot going on here and a lot you could mess up easy that will put your family at danger. I highly recommend you getting a licensed electrician to do the work and make sure everything on a service is done correctly.

FYI, this site is for people in the trade only. You will have better luck getting your question answered at diychatroom.com


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

^^^ what he said.
Please take your inquiry to our sister site over at www.DIYChatroom.com. 
Be safe.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Posting as a formality... 

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.


If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.


Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register


We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

